# Interesting Share Offload



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12661005


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think it would be a better idea for people to get them who actually pays tax....

So some CHAV will get shares, because he voted for the BNP, but I won't because I am not on the roll....great idea UK Plc... keep em coming...

:thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Good point mate.

It could get messy though eg someone after paying taxes for 30 years and now on the dole wouldnt get any £££


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip 

Nothing is easy... :lol:

Maybe some sort of £500 million study needs to be done to see who is working and who is not....

:tumbleweed:

:thumb:


----------

